# Cutie face...



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

here is a cutie i picked up a few ago... I am desperatly trying to get the water right to prevent his rays from curling up. I seem to be loosing the battle..  

but for now, here are some pictures 

















































http://www.ultimatebettas.com/index.php?showtopic=9917


----------



## CRXSR (Mar 7, 2007)

Very cute. I like how the even the pectoral fins have colour.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm, lots of people seem to enjoy his lil fan fins.. lol


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Cute. I keep looking at the lovely Bettas at The Menagerie and I know one day I'm just gonna crack and bring one home with me.
Here's the only Anabantoid cutie face that I have at present. He's cute, but really _bad._

_Macropodus erythropterus_ from Vietnam.



















Martin.


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Point of note:

I tried to edit the above post and it refused to save from the edit mode????

I was trying to add this:










I played around a bit with it. It's a lovely picture.

Martin.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

MT-ED said:


> Point of note:
> 
> I tried to edit the above post and it refused to save from the edit mode????
> 
> ...


aweeee ty! I dont have any photo editing programs.. that looks fantastic! Ty martin ^^


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I remeber your paradise! Still doing well? :3


----------



## MT-ED (Apr 4, 2006)

Well.....HE is.

One female got killed by everyone else, then despite this guys love of procreation he bullied the two remaing females to the point that they jumped out of the tank. So he's living the male Betta lifestyle now in a 16" cube tank to himself.

He still keeps building bubble nests. They bred a few times but I couldn't dedicate the time to providing food and shelter to the babies so none ever survived. They are SO teeny when first hatched.

Martin.


----------

